# JUnit-Tests mit Ant und assert



## SebastianK (4. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem meine JUnit4-Tests mit Ant auszuführen, wenn ich in den Testklassen 'assert' benutze; alles in eclipse.


Testklasse:

```
public class KlasseTest {
  public void testMethode() {
    //tue irgendwas
    assert x>0;
  }
}
```

Damit ich den Test ausführen kann muss ich ja '-ea' als Parameter mitgeben. Soweit kein Problem.


Aber wie kann ich mit Ant assert aktivieren?
Wenn ich die build.xml ablaufen lasse, scheint assert deaktiviert zu sein.


----------



## foobar (4. Okt 2008)

Es gibt einen Junittask für ant: http://ant.apache.org/manual/OptionalTasks/junit.html

Warum benutzt du nicht die Junittestmethoden anstatt assert?


----------



## SebastianK (4. Okt 2008)

Danke!



> Warum benutzt du nicht die Junittestmethoden anstatt assert?


Eigentlich aus keinem bestimmten Grund. Wollts mal mit assert probieren.


----------



## foobar (4. Okt 2008)

SebastianK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Warum benutzt du nicht die Junittestmethoden anstatt assert?
> 
> 
> Eigentlich aus keinem bestimmten Grund. Wollts mal mit assert probieren.



Das ist nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. 

http://www.mm.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/courses/helpdesk/junit4.html


----------

